# Primitive Camping



## Bigsharks6 (Jun 23, 2005)

I am looking for some primitive tent camping locations around Texas. I am from Corpus so I know of PINS. Ideally I would like a place I can drive my truck to or park near (hauling coolers with drinks gets heavy), gather wood to have a camp fire, and see the stars. River frontage would be a plus so I can take dip if it gets too hot out, a place to hike and explore. Being alone and away from people is a big plus. Any ideas?


----------



## Brian10 (Sep 6, 2007)

There are some county parks around Lake Travis in Austin that are pretty nice. Their facilities aren't very nice but it seems that's not on your priority list. They're not as crowded as the state parks and offer camping on the cliffs above the lake.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

sandycreek or caneycreek on the sam rayburn.


----------

